
Android 'O': Google was ‘inspired’ by me? - steverob
https://www.spritle.com/blogs/2017/03/25/google-was-inspired-by-me/
======
joshedly
Your colors contrast too much, making it look like a cake. Your shadows are
harsh and gradient rather than flat, and they do not use the material shading
guideline. Your lighting angle is different.

"Any designer can find [my] mistake if they spend some time looking at the
design." Tell us what you did wrong rather than puffing your feathers

If I write "O" and draw a circle around it, I didn't steal your design. Only
they know if they used your design as a model or not. I'm sorry, but I don't
buy your theory. I think it's moreso inspired by the letter O and Material
Design.

